# Extra work lights, on Cab Tractors.



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m looking for ideas, on where to mount lights, on the Top Areas, on my 2-105 White, especially on the back. I have now, one on top of each fender, and I’m wanting to add some near the roof, so I can see better, what’s going on, while working at night. Thanks in advance. Bruce.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Have you upgraded the existing ones to led yet? If not I would start there, may not need much more after that.

https://www.larsenlights.com/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> Have you upgraded the existing ones to led yet? If not I would start there, may not need much more after that.
> 
> https://www.larsenlights.com/


Last year I changed mine to LED's. Unreal difference.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> Last year I changed mine to LED's. Unreal difference.


I'm slowly working on mine. This year working on dash lights from a different supplier. I like originality so I'm trying to replace with out adding anything extra. Where I get the dash lights I also get replacement bulbs for the flashers and such. Saves on having to purchase a full led unit that is expensive.


----------



## someday hay king (Oct 13, 2019)

Put a LED light bar on the back of my baler and one up top on my 2294, the difference is pretty insane. Don't splurge on the expensive LEDs at Runnings or TSC. I ordered a $70 46" one off Amazon, I'm really impressed.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Search Amazon for multi packs of LED lights, the price is very reasonable. I put 2 LEDs on the top rear cab of a 2-105 a couple years ago, still work think it came to $20 each.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I’ve looked on Amazon, seems to be very reasonably priced. 4 pack of sealed beam head lights, comes with wire harness, hi/low beam for $69.00. That’ll take care of the ones, in the grill. Going to explore the ones, for the back, of the tractor cab, as well. I’d like to do the same, with the ones in the front of the fender wells, as well.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

As noted, a pair of good LED or a light bar replace 6 halogen work lights pretty easily. Even the cheap 20$ LED floods are about 1.5 times as bright as 55w halogens.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

As IH says, Larson or

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Oliver-White-2-105_LED-Lamp-12-Volt_L4411LED.html

https://www.shoupparts.com/42597-LED-Lamp

Larry


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

r82230 said:


> As IH says, Larson or
> https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Oliver-White-2-105_LED-Lamp-12-Volt_L4411LED.html
> https://www.shoupparts.com/42597-LED-Lamp
> 
> Larry


One thing I'd be worried and concerned about having Flood Lights, is blinding someone on the road, while meeting them, as I do a fair bit of road work. I was thinking of adding Lights, such as 4 X 4 Flood lights, 2 facing forward, one on each side of the cab, up near the roof, of the cab, and replace the 2, one on each of the rear fenders, adding a couple more, near the top of the cab, one on each side, and having them wired, to a separate Switch. 
My other 2-105 I had, had a single 4 X 6 light, under the Cab, that ran off of the main light switch, with the rest of the lights, while in the field light position, and also had a light, on either side of the cab, facing Back, that ran off of a separate switch.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought a few of the Amazon LED lights. I like them a lot, but the ones I got are more of a spotlight, but were advertised as a "flood" light.


----------

